# Location of ECU or Diagnostic Switch



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

Hello folks,

I am very new here so I would appreciate any assitance. My wife drives a 98 Nissan Altima SE. It has about 45000 miles and the check engine light has come on. The dealer wants $85 just to hook it up. I don't want to pay the dealer if I can just figure out the problem myself. So far, I am stumped. I have been to troublecodes.com and they have some info on how to check codes but where is the diagnostic mode selector on the ECU. Where is the ECU?

Is there an FAQ on this subject somewhere that I just couldn't find? I am ok with the mechanical stuff but the electronics have me stumped.

Thanks for any help
Dax


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

Ok, I found out part of my question at Altima.net. Now I need to deciper the codes...

3 long and 9 short
7 long and 5 short

Do these mean P0309 and P0705? If so, I cannot find 0309 at troublecodes.net 

P0705 would mean PNP/Inhibitor Switch if I am interpreting this stuff correctly.

Anybody have a Haynes manual that would help out?

Thanks,
Dax


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can go to www.batauto.com to get the list of codes.


----------

